# Homemade Draw Tool



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I had recently had a couple of cigars that were a little tough on the draw. I read the reviews for the Boom draw poker and was debating on pulling the trigger and then something hit me!

I had the perfect tool right at my fingertips! I manage an auto repair shop and we had just replaced a power antenna. The top portion of it was spiral fluted and made from stainless steel. So, a couple trips to the grinder later and I give you...

Razzmatazz Barlow's Anti(pun intended)-Tight Draw Tool:










I tried to get some close-up photos of the sharpened tip, but either my camera or my photography skills weren't up to the task. (I'm guessing it was my skills).

I figure with a few tweaks I can get it to pick up an XM satellite signal too!

Marshall


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

That's genius!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Need is the mother of invention. Cost less,, means more. Great Job. Any chance I could get an XM radio version from you?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cool idea! Does the spiral help make the tool go in easier? (Thats what she said!....I know, I'm and idiot  )


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like a great idea Marshall. Your tool box is expanding.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Very cool idea! Does the spiral help make the tool go in easier? (Thats what she said!....I know, I'm and idiot  )


Brandon,

I'll cut you a break on the obvious joke. But that's it, no more free passes!

From what I understand, reading the review for the Boom tool that Herf N Turf wrote...the flutes help clear the path so the tobacco doesn't just expand and plug you again as soon as it gets hot. But I dunno fur sher.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Marshall, that's cool as hell.... great work!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice work!! I need one bad.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I read some time back where people were coming up with different ideas of "draw tools" and one guy used the antennae as a source. By using something that will not bend and being able to flute the tool is a major plus. Don talked about taking that fluted part and flaring it a bit more to catch the tobacco a bit better. Hurry and use yours and report back or somebody throw Marshall a badly plugged cigar.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's an ingenious solution to a very real problem. The only potential issue I see with that is the diameter. Boom's tool uses a very thin rod (no, Im not going running for the micrometer) and an antenna is a lot thicker than that. I'd be worried about splitting the cigar. I actually did split one with my Boom tool. I hit the plug in a RP Edge maduro toro and the wrapper promptly split.

I guess I'd become complacent, due to the outstanding job this thing'd been doing and didn't do enough back'n forth as I approached the plug.

When Boom and I were consulting on my tool, he was a little dubious about the length. He feared, due to the diameter of his rod (save the jokes), it might be too flexie. Honestly, another half inch in length and it probably would be. As it is, I just have to be careful not to bow the rod as I insert it.

Lastly, you might consider going back to the grinder and putting a point on the tip, rather than a flat. The flat may tend to guide the tool outward and hit the wrapper, before you get through it. Just a thought.

Let us know how this works out. I love the look of it.


----------

